# Where are the responses to my question?



## jessicacarr (Oct 26, 2009)

i posted the question about my grandmas chicken and dumplings, and it shows there are 9 replies, but they dont show.  where are they?


----------



## Nyeer (Oct 26, 2009)

I can see all nine answers. That is certainly confusing, to say the least. Hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## jessicacarr (Oct 26, 2009)

even with this question, it shows there is one response, but the response does not show up.  i am confused...will a mod send me a private message if there is some problem please?  thanks :/


----------



## Alix (Oct 26, 2009)

Testing...sent you a PM


----------



## apple*tart (Oct 27, 2009)

If you haven't sorted this out already, you probably inadvertently changed the display mode.  Go up to the blue bar right above the first post, click on the words "display modes," and select "linear mode" from the choices to change it back.


----------

